# Looking for potential sponsorship



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

Good morning everyone  Im in the process of building my 85' Monte and am looking for any shops that might be interested in sponsoring me interior. I am currently sponsored already for paint and rims so the interior needs to get some love too :biggrin: I live in Orange County, Ca. Sponsor does not need to be in Orange County, I am willing to travel a little bit. I have a possible sponsor right now but not positive so I'm doing some shopping around. If anyone is interested please email me [email protected] or message me here. I can send over my resume and photos of what I have going on and what I've been doing the last 7 years. I've been on lots of cars magazine covers, Lowrider Magazine is just one of them. Heres the car now, please keep in mind I am changing the paint job and rims.....


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

togtfo


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Training Day Monte


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

cleaner than all of off topic's rides. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

WHAT HAPPENED TO HARD WORK? :wow:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:boink: hotness!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 22 2010, 12:12 PM~18111503
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO HARD WORK? :wow:
> *


That's for men.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Please post some of your pictures!

Don't worry, these pictures are for non-sexual reasons :|


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 22 2010, 10:14 AM~18111521
> *That's for men.
> *


X2... I am sure she will not have a problem with finding someone to stitch up her ride. Good luck Bella.. Glad to see woman are down to ride to.. Hats off to you...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 22 2010, 10:26 AM~18111616
> *Please post some of your pictures!
> 
> Don't worry, these pictures are for non-sexual reasons    :|
> *


Sure buddy... LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

hehe someone forgot to lock the basements door and the gremlins got lose!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jul 22 2010, 12:29 PM~18111642
> *hehe someone forgot to lock the basements door and the gremlins got lose!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Can we get a better look at your interior?

























:0























:rimshot:





















:roflmao:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Members: chingon68mex

:uh: gtfo joto, we all know you don't like women


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Jul 22 2010, 07:56 AM~18110595
> *Good morning everyone    Im in the process of building my 85' Monte and am looking for any shops that might be interested in sponsoring me interior. I am currently sponsored already for paint and rims so the interior needs to get some love too  :biggrin:  I live in Orange County, Ca. Sponsor does not need to be in Orange County, I am willing to travel a little bit. I have a possible sponsor right now but not positive so I'm doing some shopping around.  If anyone is interested please email me [email protected] or message me here. I can send over my resume and photos of what I have going on and what I've been doing the last 7 years. I've been on lots of cars magazine covers, Lowrider Magazine is just one of them. Heres the car now, please keep in mind I am changing the paint job and rims.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 22 2010, 01:22 PM~18112075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 22 2010, 10:26 AM~18111616
> *Please post some of your pictures!
> 
> Don't worry, these pictures are for non-sexual reasons    :|
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 22 2010, 09:50 AM~18111805
> *Can we get a better look at your interior?
> :0
> :rimshot:
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn your a beauty i mean your monte is a beauty lol :biggrin: good luck on finding a sponsor bella


----------



## JesusChrist (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice to see a female rider thats not 200 pounds :cheesy:


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

i would sponsor that body work all day :boink:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## moren_ito13 (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 22 2010, 10:26 AM~18111617
> *X2... I am sure she will not have a problem with finding someone to stitch up her ride. Good luck Bella.. Glad to see woman are down to ride to.. Hats off to you...
> *


x2


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i need a sponsor too


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JesusChrist_@Jul 22 2010, 11:54 AM~18112976
> *Nice to see a female rider thats not 200 pounds :cheesy:
> 
> *


i feel like i just spotted a chupacabra,i didnt know they were out there.good for you girl :biggrin:


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 22 2010, 10:08 AM~18111457
> *togtfo
> *



pick up an issue of Playboy Mag, theres tons of them in there


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 22 2010, 10:12 AM~18111503
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO HARD WORK? :wow:
> *



i dont believe in hard work. i believe in hustling


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 22 2010, 10:26 AM~18111617
> *X2... I am sure she will not have a problem with finding someone to stitch up her ride. Good luck Bella.. Glad to see woman are down to ride to.. Hats off to you...
> *



thank you!


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jul 22 2010, 10:29 AM~18111642
> *hehe someone forgot to lock the basements door and the gremlins got lose!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JesusChrist_@Jul 22 2010, 12:54 PM~18112976
> *Nice to see a female rider thats not 200 pounds :cheesy:
> 
> *



buahahahahaha


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

good luck girl


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

GOOD LUCK BELLA :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool2+Jul 23 2010, 12:29 AM~18118789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hustle deez nut$


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 23 2010, 12:29 AM~18118789
> *i need a sponsor too
> *


you need an intervention, crackhead


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 23 2010, 09:09 AM~18120686
> *you need an intervention, crackhead
> *


x2


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Resume of nudes please


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 22 2010, 12:52 PM~18112947
> *damn your a beauty i mean your monte is a beauty lol :biggrin: good luck on finding a sponsor bella
> *


Omg change her panty liner already


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Jul 22 2010, 10:13 PM~18119280
> *i dont believe in hard work. i believe in hustling
> *


 :biggrin: i dont believe in hard work either,i just run into it between hustles. :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Jul 23 2010, 12:11 AM~18119265
> *pick up an issue of Playboy Mag, theres tons of them in there
> *


 :cheesy: 


post tits :|


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

FUCK, WHO LET OT OUT OF THE BASEMENT :rimshot:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Jul 22 2010, 09:56 AM~18110595
> *Good morning everyone    Im in the process of building my 85' Monte and am looking for any shops that might be interested in sponsoring me interior. I am currently sponsored already for paint and rims so the interior needs to get some love too  :biggrin:  I live in Orange County, Ca. Sponsor does not need to be in Orange County, I am willing to travel a little bit. I have a possible sponsor right now but not positive so I'm doing some shopping around.  If anyone is interested please email me [email protected] or message me here. I can send over my resume and photos of what I have going on and what I've been doing the last 7 years. I've been on lots of cars magazine covers, Lowrider Magazine is just one of them. Heres the car now, please keep in mind I am changing the paint job and rims.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help and compliments everyone. Me and my brother toomer will be cruising Hollywood Blvd this Saturday with lots of other low lows I'm sure: )


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Jul 23 2010, 11:44 AM~18121823
> *Thanks for the help and compliments everyone. Me and my brother toomer will be cruising Hollywood Blvd this Saturday with lots of other low lows I'm sure: )
> *












*"IT'S NOT A TOOMER!"*


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

And what would you offer in return for said sponsorship?? :happysad: :scrutinize:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Thought those skulls looked familiar...


----------



## JesusChrist (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jul 23 2010, 04:44 PM~18125373
> *And what would you offer in return for  said sponsorship?? :happysad:  :scrutinize:
> *


you can keep the old seats and take a whiff of them when you feeling lonely :wow:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

I was gunna say, Toomer didnt know anyone? thats surprising. Put some CxC logos on that shit! TKO's up!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JesusChrist_@Jul 23 2010, 07:18 PM~18125629
> *you can keep the old seats and take a whiff of them when you feeling lonely  :wow:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jul 23 2010, 06:32 PM~18126090
> *I was gunna say, Toomer didnt know anyone? thats surprising. Put some CxC logos on that shit! TKO's up!
> *



I'm sure he does. Heres my brother and his Impala :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m70vRWY3PDQ


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

His 4 is badass.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

ARE YOU DA CHICK THAT HAS WINGS TATTED ON UR BACK??? :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd hit it.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Holy crap, she HAS been on the cover of LRM. :0










http://www.lowridermagazine.com/models/050...girl/index.html


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Jul 24 2010, 09:20 AM~18129570
> *I'm sure he does. Heres my brother and his Impala  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m70vRWY3PDQ
> *


Toomers ride is hella clean!! Anyways my homie said right now times are a lil too hard for him to do it. Hopefully ur bro can point u in the right direction!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 25 2010, 09:20 AM~18135508
> *Holy crap, she HAS been on the cover of LRM. :0
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: shes pretty well known out here in LA homie


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 25 2010, 03:56 AM~18134784
> *ARE YOU DA CHICK THAT HAS WINGS TATTED ON UR BACK??? :biggrin:
> *


 Yes sir


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 25 2010, 09:20 AM~18135508
> *Holy crap, she HAS been on the cover of LRM. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 This one is definitely my favorite cover that I've done


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jul 25 2010, 01:20 PM~18136885
> *Toomers ride is hella clean!! Anyways my homie said right now times are a lil too hard for him to do it. Hopefully ur bro can point u in the right direction!
> *


Thanks


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Jul 25 2010, 06:43 PM~18137558
> *Yes sir
> *


we met before when i was in cali,i didnt know that you modeled for lrm and other mags and ive seen a couple spreads of u :wow: ..small world... good luck with your sponsorship 
your one bad nica :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 25 2010, 04:18 PM~18137729
> *we met before when i was in cali,i didnt know that you modeled for lrm and other mags and ive seen a couple spreads of u :wow: ..small world... good luck with your sponsorship
> your one bad nica :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

OFF TOPIC BUT DAMN YOUR HOT!!!!!


----------



## JesusChrist (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 25 2010, 07:00 PM~18138564
> *OFF TOPIC BUT DAMN YOUR HOT!!!!!
> *


thank you


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JesusChrist_@Jul 25 2010, 09:57 PM~18140175
> *
> *



ROTMFF


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but you are absolutely beautiful, would cruise behind you any day of the week. But I would hop higher, lol. All you gotta do is say jump. :cheesy: :worship: :naughty:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Flor looking good :naughty: :naughty: thick in all the right places :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jul 23 2010, 06:09 AM~18120686
> *you need an intervention, crackhead
> *


 :guns:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice ride


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wztbJCHr93k&feature=channel

My favorite :nicoderm:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## JesusChrist (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 29 2010, 03:49 PM~18176944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

Now that's my type of girl.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by t_and_a_2003_@Jul 30 2010, 02:05 AM~18183393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

try asking in the OC lowriders topic..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=121139&st=9280


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 29 2010, 05:49 PM~18176944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hella hot!


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

Spank you very much


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i dont have the motor skills to jiggle my ass and write at the same time


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

DAMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 2 2010, 11:12 AM~18205911
> *Spank you very much
> *


If you like!! :happysad:


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

TTT, someone give this hunny an interior...


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by t_and_a_2003_@Aug 20 2010, 01:31 PM~18362986
> *TTT, someone give this hunny an interior...
> *


lol yeah... somebody help her with her guts


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Aug 20 2010, 05:22 PM~18363875
> *lol yeah... somebody help her with her guts
> *


I would stuff tha guts most definitly


















































I just dont now how to sew


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

NICEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

u guys creeped her out :uh: .... but dammmmmmmmmm :wow: :boink:


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

Good afternoon! The Monte is gonna under go some changes really soon =) Its being photographed tomorrow. All the changes will be documented for everyone to follow up with this project. I'm really excited and cant wait to get started. Thanks everyone for your help and advice.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 23 2010, 02:04 PM~18383696
> *Good afternoon! The Monte is gonna under go some changes really soon =) Its being photographed tomorrow. All the changes will be documented for everyone to follow up with this project. I'm really excited and cant wait to get started. Thanks everyone for your help and advice.
> *


:h5: :naughty:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 23 2010, 11:04 AM~18383696
> *Good afternoon! The Monte is gonna under go some changes really soon =) Its being photographed tomorrow. All the changes will be documented for everyone to follow up with this project. I'm really excited and cant wait to get started. Thanks everyone for your help and advice.
> *


Congrats! BTW tell TLOKO to stop pullin a 2PAC and come out :nicoderm:


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 24 2010, 06:18 PM~18396966
> *Congrats! BTW tell TLOKO to stop pullin a 2PAC and come out :nicoderm:
> *


word


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

Heres video from my photoshoot on Tuesday with my Monte Carlo!!!!!! A must see!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8gNlPmlzu8


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 28 2010, 11:22 PM~18431299
> *Heres video from my photoshoot on Tuesday with my Monte Carlo!!!!!! A must see!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8gNlPmlzu8
> *


looking good chica. keep us posted on the ranfla :nicoderm:


----------



## bellacupcake (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally got the best photograph from the shoot. here it is


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 28 2010, 11:22 PM~18431299
> *Heres video from my photoshoot on Tuesday with my Monte Carlo!!!!!! A must see!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8gNlPmlzu8
> *



what up, fellow HB'r.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 31 2010, 01:50 PM~18452283
> *Finally got the best photograph from the shoot. here it is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 29 2010, 03:49 PM~18176944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 31 2010, 01:50 PM~18452283
> *Finally got the best photograph from the shoot. here it is
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 31 2010, 01:50 PM~18452283
> *Finally got the best photograph from the shoot. here it is
> 
> 
> ...



looks tight :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

U MODEL FOR LRM AND GET THEM TO SPONSOR U . GET OUTTTA HERE WITH THAT . WRK HARD LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE AND PAY FOR IT.
JUST MY 2 CENTS . AND THEN THESE CLOWNS ARE DROOLING , THEY MUST DONT GET ENUFF VAGINA .. F.A.B


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

Funny, everyone was all "fuck you work for it" then when they found out who she is they all ready to pay for her interior now lol


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 22 2010, 10:26 AM~18111617
> *X2... I am sure she will not have a problem with finding someone to stitch up her ride. Good luck Bella.. Glad to see woman are down to ride to.. Hats off to you...
> *


X2


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Jul 25 2010, 03:43 PM~18137558
> *Yes sir
> *


i got that mag bella ur the hottest


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by t_and_a_2003_@Jul 30 2010, 02:05 AM~18183393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o ya love that shot


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

na love for this sexy lady id stich up here stuff if i was in cali


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 31 2010, 01:50 PM~18452283
> *Finally got the best photograph from the shoot. here it is
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutley :yessad: :h5: :sprint:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 22 2010, 12:34 AM~18877338
> *Absolutley  :yessad:  :h5:  :sprint:
> *


SHES STILL NOT SPONSORED !!! SHE CANT BE TOO HOT. SOMEONE WOULDA JUMPED ON IT REAL FAST.. BUT OBVIOUSLY ITS NOT WORTH IT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:drama: interior make over cant be that expensive , maybe some modeling can pay for that


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 23 2010, 09:03 PM~18890709
> *:drama:  interior make over cant be that expensive , maybe some modeling can pay for that
> *


Agreed !!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Jul 23 2010, 12:13 AM~18119280
> *i dont believe in hard work. i believe in hustling
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Majestic Nice (Aug 27, 2009)

you're hot Bella, keep workin hard!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 19 2010, 07:05 AM~18849160
> *Funny, everyone was all "fuck you work for it" then when they found out who she is they all ready to pay for her interior now lol
> *


YEAH THE CAPES CAME OUT.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what happened to cupcake? 

her fb gone too?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2010, 08:57 AM~19342141
> *what happened to cupcake?
> 
> her fb gone too?
> *


I noticed that. first her bro Toomer fell off the map completely and now her too it seems.. no ones even seen her around :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 24 2010, 09:27 AM~18892798
> *:uh:
> *


x2 thats why shes on here trying too hustle people on here




untill 5 dudes claim they are the ones that paid for it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i talked to her last week..shes still in cali, might have her do a shoot for a magazine... need to be approved first


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 25 2010, 10:50 PM~19420292
> *i talked to her last week..shes still in cali, might have her do a shoot for a magazine... need to be approved first
> *


good now she can her interior done


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

:0  sexxy ass hynita tight monte 2


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

ill sponsor yous car butt you have to bring it here


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 31 2010, 12:50 PM~18452283
> *Finally got the best photograph from the shoot. here it is
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 9 2010, 07:37 AM~18523743
> *looks tight  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


she started a 10 car pile up on that street :boink: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bellacupcake_@Aug 29 2010, 12:22 AM~18431299
> *Heres video from my photoshoot on Tuesday with my Monte Carlo!!!!!! A must see!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8gNlPmlzu8
> *


looks like it was shot at H.B. parking lot in O.C. ??? :biggrin:


----------

